# 5x5x5 assembly tutorial video for youtube



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 4, 2008)

I've searched youtube and didn't find any good videos on reassembling a eastsheen 5x5. There's only on video and it uses the stupid method that comes with the cube, which sucks. Would anybody want me to make a video tutorial? I'd have to wait until my camera comes back cuz I sent it in to get repaired(I'm lost without it ;]).


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 4, 2008)

Just assemble it LBL. Start by screwing on all the center pieces. On the first layer, make the tredge pairs before you start. then insert the center pieces on the first layer while holding the top. then insert the pre-made tredges, then corners. now just continue inserting pieces until you finish the cube. when you get to the last pieces, put everything in except the UF edge and Uf center. put those in by turning the cube 45 degrees and put them in like you would a 3x3.

I'll make a video tutorial whenever i get to it.

Good luck


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey, that's my job!!!!!!  Did I not just say I was gonna make a 5x5 video tutorial??? BTW that's the method i use. Just let me do it. My youtube channel has nothing good in it!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh, sorry, I read it wrong. I thought you said, "Would anybody want to make me a video tutorial?" instead of, "Would anybody want me to make a video tutorial?"

You can make the tutorial, I don't care


----------

